# Best Skincare?



## exballerina (Dec 15, 2005)

I use Clarins right now but I don't think it really does anything for my skin. It just keeps me maintain but there's not much visible progress.

I want CLEAR skin!

Any recommendation for a skincare line?


----------



## Cruella (Dec 16, 2005)

What are some of your skin issues? Oiliness, breakouts?


----------



## Isis (Dec 19, 2005)

Like Cruella said, what exactly is your skin type? Going on just on "Clear Skin" is kinda hard. Also do you use a full skin care regimine including mask and exfoliant?? Those should be done at least 1 or 2x a week and really help with progress. Also I don't know how long you've been using Clarins it takes at least a month to see any noticeable results.

But just off of what you said, I'd recomend the following brands as I've seen good results from all of them on people:
Murad
Danne - It's super hard to find though. www.dannemking.com
Bliss
E.Solutions
DDF

Anyway, I hope that helps you some


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 20, 2005)

I tried doing a search in this forum for 'clear skin' and got quite a number of threads that should be very useful to you, so perhaps you'd like to try the same when you're able?

Also, stickied above, we have a favourite skincare brand poll that you might like to read over, hopefully it will give you a run-down on several brands and what they do best.


----------



## exballerina (Dec 20, 2005)

My skin is like, combination, but also sensitive at the same time. Yeah, I'm going to search for 'clear skin' forums.

& I think I'm going to switch my skincare regime to Murad...


----------



## Cruella (Dec 20, 2005)

I have pretty decent skin to begin with (thank you, DNA) but my skin really improved when I started using oil to cleanse at night.  I just use a mixture of olive oil, grapeseed oil and jojoba oil, rub it into my skin for about 2 minutes and then wipe off with a wet, warm washcloth.  In the morning I use a scrub followed with a moisturizer.  My blackheads are nearly gone and the ones there are barely visible.


----------

